# 6 mo old blue heeler mix herding kids



## spilledpatchouli (May 28, 2008)

i have a very smart, well behaved (for the most part) blue heeler mix pup who i have posted about before. unfortunately while he was real young i was not able to introduce him to a lot of kids...although he has been around other dogs and people constantly and has traveled with me through many many states since he was 6 1/2 weeks old. He is a very loving dog, although when small kids get in his space, for instance if they come up to him while hes connected to me or something else and doesnt see a way out he gets scared and will growl and nip at them. if he is running around off leash and there are small kids around he will ignore them unless them run up to him. so i see that type of nipping as a result of fear.

Although the other day i was visiting some new friends who have a 9 year old boy, and when the boy started running across the yard my dog started to herd him and nipped him in the butt. I know this herding behavior is in his nature but I would like to hear any and all advice to stop this behavior from happening so that he can learn to be gentle and non-aggressive/dominant over kids. Sometimes when kids are present i will roll my dog on his back and have the kid rub his belly or pet him to show him that he is not dominate over them or have them give him a treat...but he still seems to get pretty nervous around them.

I know to always have him connected to me and highly supervise him whenever there are kids present, but what suggestions would you have for his growling/nipping/herding before he gets older.

I would love to talk to a profesional and get some training but at the moment i am still on the road and cannot afford it. I am looking to get him neutered very soon, which might help a little with the dominance issue..so any advice that i can receive before i have the chance to work with a trainer would be helpful at this time.


----------



## Talynn (Sep 10, 2008)

I wish I had some help for you on this; I am sure someone much more knowledgeable will be along soon. But I just had to say, this part really bothers me... 


spilledpatchouli said:


> Sometimes when kids are present i will roll my dog on his back and have the kid rub his belly or pet him to show him that he is not dominate over them or have them give him a treat...but he still seems to get pretty nervous around them.


This sounds like a very good way for someone to get bitten. Just my (very strong) opinion, but I would stop this sort of thing immediately.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

First things first, you shouldn't let the dog run free with the kids running around. Keep the dog either on a leash, or a long line attached to you. And with the dog on leash, you can practice by letting the kids run around and treat and praise the dog whenever he sits nicely next to you. And if he doesn't, he won't be able to reach them, and does not get a treat or praise til he sits nicely next to you. A loose dog can be a danger to running kids, especially a heeler that has a very strong herding instinct. Until properly trained and you have complete trust, he should be either leashed or crated or in the house while the kids are running around outside.

Another thing you can do, if you are having a hard time training the dog, why not train the kids instead? They would be much easier to train. Teach then how they should act while the dog is out with them, such as no running, having treats and teaching the dog new tricks, etc. And you, as an adult, should be present at all times. Do not leave the dog alone with them, especially if the kids are young.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

spilledpatchouli said:


> He is a very loving dog, although when small kids get in his space, for instance if they come up to him while hes connected to me or something else and doesnt see a way out he gets scared and will growl and nip at them.


first off this is called being leash reactive (just so you know) and you DO need the help of a professional with that



spilledpatchouli said:


> Sometimes when kids are present i will roll my dog on his back and have the kid rub his belly or pet him to show him that he is not dominate over them or have them give him a treat...but he still seems to get pretty nervous around them.


rolling your dog on his back is putting him in a horrible position. youre actually most likely making him more afraid in that situation. hes most vulnerable when he is on his back. think of it this way say youre afraid of clowns (ill use clowns because im terrified of them) and someone takes you and holds you down on your back and lets the clowns touch you... how are you going to feel??? this also is putting him in a position where he is more likely to react and nip/bite.



spilledpatchouli said:


> I am looking to get him neutered very soon, which might help a little with the dominance issue...


you need to understand this IS NOT a dominance issue. most of your problems are from fear. the hearding is instictual, not dominance, but with the help of a pro it can be controlled.


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

I have to agree with Talynn. There is no way I'd make my sheltie lay on her back and have kids give her a belly rub. She'd be a basket case.

My dog doesn't like kids at all. They are too noisy, fast, and unpredictable. I try to take her for a short walk when the kids are all out waiting for the school bus and if I'm talking to one of the moms, I'll give her child a handful of tiny treats and just tell the child to toss them one at a time to my dog. And no running 

Why not call around and get prices on a trainer. It might not be as expensive as you thought.


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree that first training the kids will be your best bet. Just my opinion but -the herding _is _instinctual- and I'm not necessarily sure you can train it out of them. I know sudden running sets my dog off, even if it's me running from another room to get my ringing phone. My dog is hot on my heels and he gets way over stimulated. I think it would be easier to just train him to get my phone for me 
But you _can_ work on the biting and jumping up. Also work on the leave it command. My heeler mix loves to pester my daughter and I usually leave well enough alone until he becomes really pesky (trying to sit on her when she's playing video games on the floor, or walking up and casually putting his back leg on her shoulder while she's playing on the floor "what,I'm just standing here, you don't like this?!". Or running after her when she jets out of a room. This irritates her to no end) but a quick "Leave it" makes him stop.

IMO, having a herding breed includes having a "chaser" at times..it's just the chasing and _biting _that you have to control. "No Bite!" was my catchphrase for many,many months. Hang in there, he'll catch on.
Maybe practice with him leashed while over at your friends house. Put him in a sit beside you and let the kid run around in the yard while he watches. Keep him in a sit and if he acts "too" interested tell him to leave it and to watch you.

Overall though, I wouldn't leave him alone with the kid at all. He doesn't know this kid, and is most likely curious/suspicious of him. He's *not* going to bond with this child as he's not part of your "pack". I don't think it has anything to do with dominance,imo.

Here, we had an incredible uphill battle with running/screeching packs of kids, skateboards,bikes, scooters..all things Rosco wanted to chase down. It took quite a while, and a lot of constant reminders to "keep walking".."leave it"..and "watch me" 's to get him over it.


----------



## FeliciaT (Nov 16, 2008)

Herding is a natural thing for heelers. I've been raising them since 2000, and I've owned at least one heeler for over 10 years. My first male was bad about herding people back to their trucks. There is a book by the name of Heeler Power, I've used it a lot, it was highly recommended to me and I recommend it myself, along with obedience school for you and the dog. I had to take one of my dogs just this year and we both come home smarter. Your dog is only 6 months old, this will stop just like all of mine have stopped heeling people. Every heeler I've owned and still have are wonderful around kid, and very loyal. Some dogs seem to mature faster then others, and some are slower, just like humans.

Hand in there and best of luck with your heeler.


----------

